# Why Wood Rocks, 1000 Subs, & Good Dental Hygiene



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

For a long time I took stills of my projects and tips and posted them on my website and other forums. A few years ago someone suggested I do video instead. I don't sell anything or advertise. It's just kind of another side hobby that's developed over time. 

Oh, and thanks for watching!


----------

